# How long do most additives last?



## WildernessMedic (Aug 22, 2016)

Lost all my equipment in a house fire two years ago. Just getting back into it. Bought the bare necessities, meta, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient. 

I'd like to buy the rest in one order just so I don't have to wait and have it shipped every time I need something new, but what's the average shelf life on that stuff? Last time I bought a box of all the different additives I remember a lot of it seeming to go bad and get clumpy and gross. Could have been improperly stored though.

If I buy tannings, bunch of yeast boosters/nutrients/ finning agents etc...should they be good for a year/several? Moneys tight right now having 600 hobbies and I can't see buying a bunch of stuff I only may need 1/2 teaspoon of right now unless it will last for a long time.


----------



## salcoco (Aug 22, 2016)

I would refrigerate the yeast , yeast nutrients. K-meta and pectic enzyme are good for a year or more. sorbate is only good for about 6 months. I would size my containers you purchase based on amount of wine you make and shelf life.


----------



## WildernessMedic (Aug 22, 2016)

salcoco said:


> I would refrigerate the yeast , yeast nutrients. K-meta and pectic enzyme are good for a year or more. sorbate is only good for about 6 months. I would size my containers you purchase based on amount of wine you make and shelf life.



Thanks... Sounds like buying a jar of everything will end up being a waste then...


----------

